# Life in Gib



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

Im hoping to move to Gibraltar soon to live and work. Anyone have any comments on life in Gib?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

patmc said:


> Im hoping to move to Gibraltar soon to live and work. Anyone have any comments on life in Gib?


My own experience and view ?? It does have its good points - some of the more historic sights, streets, buildings, customs etc....BUT as a visitor on rare occasions (we live up the coast in Estepona) ---- badly maintained roads! congestion, quite a few tacky shops, and often nightmarish queues to get in or out across the border (often determined by how officious the border guards are being that particular day!
But please please dont take my opinion as red! Im sure there are a lot more positive than I recognise by the people who live and work there themselves ... the benefit of course is that you are only 30 minutes drive away, or less, to some lovely coastal areas of the Costa del sol... best of luck with your move.


----------



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

*Gib*



Suenneil said:


> My own experience and view ?? It does have its good points - some of the more historic sights, streets, buildings, customs etc....BUT as a visitor on rare occasions (we live up the coast in Estepona) ---- badly maintained roads! congestion, quite a few tacky shops, and often nightmarish queues to get in or out across the border (often determined by how officious the border guards are being that particular day!
> But please please dont take my opinion as red! Im sure there are a lot more positive than I recognise by the people who live and work there themselves ... the benefit of course is that you are only 30 minutes drive away, or less, to some lovely coastal areas of the Costa del sol... best of luck with your move.


Thanks for that. Any opinions are appreciated. What areas would you recommend in Spain for residence which would be close to Gib?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to rain on your parade but I agree with Sue. I have just never, ever seen the attraction of Gibraltar for anything other than legal/fiscal issues. Nice for a day if you live here and are desperate to get away from Spain ............... but if you want that you can go to Torremolinos, Plaza Mayor or Benalmádena Costa. Tacky shops, scruffy pubs, customs officers ......

If you have work there, congratulations. It's feeling the pinch too although I have not heard the word crisis there yet and today I was talking to an advertising rep who was saying that Gibraltar Businesses are still advertising whereas businesses in expatshire are entrenching. 

If I had to work there to be honest I'd live there. The border crossing hassle twice per day would drive me suicidal.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My Daughter is moving to Spain in a month and staying with us for a while, she is thinking of looking in Gib for work and has done a lot of research. The wages in Gib are far lower than the UK, it is very hard to become a resident unless you have 'something to offer them' and you need a visa to work there. Also rental prices are very high.


----------



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> My Daughter is moving to Spain in a month and staying with us for a while, she is thinking of looking in Gib for work and has done a lot of research. The wages in Gib are far lower than the UK, it is very hard to become a resident unless you have 'something to offer them' and you need a visa to work there. Also rental prices are very high.


Just wondering if your daughter made the move to Gib and what she thinks so far?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

patmc said:


> Just wondering if your daughter made the move to Gib and what she thinks so far?


She isn't coming over until the 20th April, I think she is going to try Spain first. The whole living in Gib thing is proving to be a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> She isn't coming over until the 20th April, I think she is going to try Spain first. The whole living in Gib thing is proving to be a bit of a nightmare.


Thnks for that. Why is proving such a nightmare? Are you living there or in Spain. Which would you say is the best bet for 2 english speaking (i'm learning Spanish now) people looking for a fresh start.
Thanks again.
Pat


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

patmc said:


> Thnks for that. Why is proving such a nightmare? Are you living there or in Spain. Which would you say is the best bet for 2 english speaking (i'm learning Spanish now) people looking for a fresh start.
> Thanks again.
> Pat


We are in Spain, we have a B&B We didn't speak Spanish when we moved here, but as we are not on the coast we had to try. The locals in our village are very helpful and we manage fine!!


----------



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We are in Spain, we have a B&B We didn't speak Spanish when we moved here, but as we are not on the coast we had to try. The locals in our village are very helpful and we manage fine!!


How is the B&B business going? Was it difficult to get off the ground? How do you attract business, I presume its UK clients mainly? Is it possible to make a reasonable living from it or would you need to supplement your income by doing something else as well? Sorry about the interrogation but we're searching for a fresh start so its all very new to us.
Pat


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

patmc said:


> How is the B&B business going? Was it difficult to get off the ground? How do you attract business, I presume its UK clients mainly? Is it possible to make a reasonable living from it or would you need to supplement your income by doing something else as well? Sorry about the interrogation but we're searching for a fresh start so its all very new to us.
> Pat


We don't make enough to live on. We do odd jobs as well, looking after some holiday properties. I think the credit crunch isn't helping. If you want anymore info you can always PM me!


----------



## James Alexander (Apr 8, 2009)

patmc said:


> Im hoping to move to Gibraltar soon to live and work. Anyone have any comments on life in Gib?


Hi there. Living in Gibraltar can be tricky as most people have mentioned in this thread; high property/rental prices being the one major stumbling block for many.

For people planning to work in Gibraltar most will live on the Spanish side and commute to work across the frontier/border - living costs much lower than Gib.

There is good guide on Living and Working in Gibraltar on the Exposure Jobs website.


----------



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We don't make enough to live on. We do odd jobs as well, looking after some holiday properties. I think the credit crunch isn't helping. If you want anymore info you can always PM me!


Excuse my ignorance but how do I PM you?!


----------



## patmc (Mar 9, 2009)

James Alexander said:


> Hi there. Living in Gibraltar can be tricky as most people have mentioned in this thread; high property/rental prices being the one major stumbling block for many.For people planning to work in Gibraltar most will live on the Spanish side and commute to work across the frontier/border - living costs much lower than Gib.There is good guide on Living and Working in Gibraltar on the Exposure Jobs website.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

patmc said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how do I PM you?!


Go to the persons name on their post, click on it. It will then give you options, one of which will be "private Message" Click on it and write away.... the advantage being that its private so the rest of us cant see what you´ve written!!!!!

Jo


----------



## aacasino (Nov 22, 2008)

i live in Gib with my wife. Our commute to work takes 4 minutes 
The weather is lovely, the facilities are second to none.

Most expats who have never lived abroad are into living in Spain. Personally, I love Gib.

Everything on my doorstep, this is the first time in my life i don't need to buy a car.


----------



## lor (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Patmc

Some good advice given above.
I work in Gibraltar and live on the spanish side in La linea... Some of my colleagues live a bit further up the cost, Duquesa, Alcaidesa etc, the drive and queue would drive me banana's so the 10 min walk to the border suits me fine.

One thing I would say is it's best to have the job before you move over. I know some people struggling to find work unless you are will to do shift work in one of the many gaming companies...

I made the move recently, just last October so if you have any specific questions ask away and i'll do my best to help

Lor


----------

